# Green Glue



## 4U2NVME (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey HTS'rs

There is such a wide price variance in green glue depending on where you find it. Where's the best place you have found GG? I could do by the tube or gallon buckets. 

I also found a good place for Sound isolation materials, I'm interested in making base traps and finding a good source for 1 " - 2 " Acoustical Cotton, also looking for Fire Resistant fabric for my walls/pannels and AT materials.

Please post your best links!!

-NV


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The sensiblesoundsolutions link you posted is actually my business. The prices I have on my site are to keep the manufacturers happy. I certainly offer quantity discounts.

I have the Green Glue, GOM cloth, acoustic cotton,etc.

Ping me and let me know what you're interested in and we'll talk. 

Bryan


----------

